# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Tail Wagging?

## Jay_Bunny

I've heard of tail wagging but never really knew exactly what it was or what purpose it has in breeding behavior. I introduced my pastel to my normal female tonight, about 2 hours ago. When I went up to look for my camera (still can't find the darn thing) I happened to look over at my female's tub and I saw her tail up in the air. Is this tail wagging? What is the purpose of tail wagging? To let the male know she is ready to breed?

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

shes muskin.........look on youtube.. shes ready!

----------


## BPelizabeth

When Henry wags his tail he is getting ready to pee and poo on me.  I mean EVERYTIME...that is his sign!!

----------


## 2kdime

There's conflicting thought on this from my research.

In my experience, they do it to lay down scents to let the other animal know they're ready. 

It doesn't sound too much like tail wagging to me though.

Tail wagging is pretty obvious, as well as evidence it's happened.

YouTube - Ball Python Breeding footage - 01/26/08 part 3

----------

_BPelizabeth_ (12-30-2009)

----------


## Jenn

I have a male who wags his tail during feeding. Just before a strike he wags his tail to distract the rat.

----------


## BPelizabeth

> There's conflicting thought on this from my research.
> 
> In my experience, they do it to lay down scents to let the other animal know they're ready. 
> 
> It doesn't sound too much like tail wagging to me though.
> 
> Tail wagging is pretty obvious, as well as evidence it's happened.]


Wow that was a very interesting video...thank you for posting!  Who was that by the way?

----------


## 2kdime

Ralph Davis





> Wow that was a very interesting video...thank 
> you for posting!  Who was that by the way?

----------


## snakesRkewl

Tail wagging and scent dropping is what they do to attract each other.
Tail wagging to protect or try to scare off other snakes or you is not the same and to me doesn't really look the same.

I got in two snakes yesterday, both wagged a bit as they tried to strike me, the wagging they did is cute, the tail wagging my big girls and boys do is prolonged, entails dragging their organs about and scenting up the place.

If you've seen them do both kinds of wagging you'd be able to see the difference fairly easily.

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Wasn't like that but I did just go to check on them and there is stuff smeared all over the paper. They are cuddled in the corner but no lock or anything. Might leave them in until this rain hits us.

----------


## snakesRkewl

mmmm, smell the pheromones  :Razz:

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I'm really excited because this will be my first season that I produce a morph (pastels and hopefully spiders). I'm really hopeful I get eggs from her this season.

----------


## snakesRkewl

> I'm really excited because this will be my first season that I produce a morph (pastels and hopefully spiders). I'm really hopeful I get eggs from her this season.


Excellent, it's definitely a thrill, last year was my first and this year is going great so far also.
I should be getting black pastels, super black(plz, lol) and yellow bellys and spiders myself.
Next year I get to add fire and a couple other new goodies to the mix.
Good luck with your pairings this season  :Snake:

----------


## ECechoHO

Hello all, googled BP tail wagging(i used the word flicker)lol, and this came up so i have a video of this happening on 11.12.15 6:30 pm if there isn't one already, sorry if there is..

- - - Updated - - -

http://vid1172.photobucket.com/album...psafmolp8h.mp4

----------


## Boomer23

> shes muskin.........look on youtube.. shes ready!


Lol i have a 500g het clown that did that yesterday..does that mean shes ready ? 😂

----------

